# Perhaps Seiko Ocd?



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Would you say the owner has Seiko Arnie OCD?


----------



## RMK (Oct 13, 2010)

Is Arnie the official name for these types of Seiko?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

RMK said:


> Is Arnie the official name for these types of Seiko?


No. The official Seiko name is a model number - H558-5000 (or -5009)

'Arnie' is a tag used pretty much universally by Seiko watch collectors.

See: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-arnie-h558-h601-worn-man-himself-5-blockbuster-films-414030.html - try googling 'Seiko Arnie'.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

As my girlfriend would say: "But.... you've already got one like that!"

Women. They just don't understand, do they! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Women. They just don't understand, do they! :lol:


Lol. I found one who does, so I'm going to hang on to her!!!!!!! 

p.s. GET TO THE CHOPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

LOL with that many Seiko Arnies one might well be the real Arnold Seiko!

Regs

Bry


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

He certainly has "issues" but then again who doesn't?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Andy Tims said:


> He certainly has "issues" but then again who doesn't?


I've absolutely no idea what you're referring to. :blush:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

That's an awesome collection 

Ryan


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

"Stick around."


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

BTW, last year it was confirmed by Seiko (UK)'s go-to guy for the Roger Moore Bond film placements that a H558-5000 was the watch Moore was wearing in A VIEW TO A KILL, referred to as "The Eiffel Tower Seiko." (He was wearing a more austere chrono for most of the film, but allegedly a cut scene showed him using the Arnie as a garrot, FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE style. MINE doesn't have that option.)


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

This is exactly what the wife is scared of


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> the watch Moore was wearing in A VIEW TO A KILL, referred to as "The Eiffel Tower Seiko."
> 
> *(He was wearing a more austere chrono for most of the film) .....*


Indeed he was, David - a stainless white-faced 7A28-7020, a.k.a. sales code SPR*007*. 

See: http://jamesbondwatchesblog.com/2010/10/james-bond-wore-worlds-first-quartz-chronograph-seiko-watch/

and: http://jamesbondwatchesblog.com/category/reference-numbers/seiko-7a28/










More photos of one here: http://members.cox.net/watches-3/7A28_7020.html


----------



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow! I though I had a problem. I should show this thread to mt Husband, he might not think I'm so bad lol.

Nice collection


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

natnat said:


> Wow! I though I had a problem. I should show this thread to mt Husband, he might not think I'm so bad lol.
> 
> Nice collection


Just ask Paul to show you all, and I mean ALL, of his 7A38s ... and your worries will melt away. I'm sure one of this threads has the "graduating class" photo in it.


----------

